# Whew! It matched!



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

One of our builders built a garage on this existing cabin. Dropped off a piece of wood to have matched and the guys headed waaaay out in the boonies! 
More here


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Perfecto ! :thumbsup:


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

Can't even tell the difference! ... Damn, that cabin is waaaay out there!


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

2 hours from our house, which is already an hour from the city!
Did not even go look at it, just went armed and ready!
You know it is out there when the directions are
50 miles past last town, turn left on the dirt road between Mile Marker 66 and 67, go over the pass, turn right at the Y and look for the big trees!
Nearest house was 25 miles away! Paradise!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Did Little Joe







and Hop Sing







meet you at the gate?


----------



## painting247 (Mar 18, 2009)

Bingo!


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS (Jun 17, 2009)

RCP said:


> One of our builders built a garage on this existing cabin. Dropped off a piece of wood to have matched and the guys headed waaaay out in the boonies!
> More here


Looks great RCP!



daArch said:


> Did Little Joe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:laughing:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Sweet deals, Looks great


----------



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

Beautiful work, RCP. Thanks for the pics.


----------

